# Wethers and hay stretcher



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I am concerned about hay shortages and feeding some hay stretcher to my old wethers. Can UC become a problem. They mean the world to me and would hate to do them any harm. Although the bag says balanced calcium and phosphorus. Any advice would truly be appreciated


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

The balance of calcium and phosphorus is what is really important from what I've read, so that sounds promising. 

Unfortunately I'm fairly new and only have experience with does. I did keep one wether, though, so I'm curious about the answer to your question, too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search on hay stretcher. I think there was a prevoius thread about it.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

This is directly from Blue Seals Nutritionist

From: "van der Veen, Jeanne" <[email protected]>
Date: September 19, 2013, 9:19:14 AM EDT
To: "Harris, Jason" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Wethers and Hay Stretcher

Yes .... But I can't control the rest of the diet. It depends on total ratio.

Jeanne Vanderveen

On Sep 19, 2013, at 8:03 AM, "Harris, Jason" <[email protected]> wrote:

The 2 to 1 ratio of calcium phosphorus in hay stretcher is acceptable for wethers correct


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/what-feed-winter-153137/


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think I can feed the wethers alfalfa pellets!!!! Chance of getting stones


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is not calcium that gives them stones, it is the improper ratio of calcium to phosphorus. Usually it is actually the phosphorus that is the problem. Their whole diet should be at minimum of 2:1 calcium to phosphorus but 2.5:1 is even better.


----------

